# Aria guitars



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm going to take a look at an old mid 70s Aria AE325 tomorrow. They are one of the Les Paul copies with the lawsuit headstock etc. I can remember a couple of my friends years ago had them and that they were a pretty decent guitar. This is one of the bolt on neck models, styled after a gibson LP Custom. 

Anyone remember these? 

I owned an El Degas set neck in the mid 70s which I never should have gotten rid of (great guitar), which I think where made at the same factory.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a little aria "birdie" amplifier here- pretty cool


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya I have one of those bolt-on Aria LP custom copies. It was my first guitar and now my practice modifying guitar. I was never a fan of it, sound wise. It honestly felt cheap too. Now I know there were other Aria LP copies out there that weren't the bolt-on necks and I'll bet you those ones sounded better.

Although I've just stuck the my old LP studio pickups into it so we'll see how that sounds.... after I piece the rest of it back together.

Great starting out guitar, but I wouldn't say it was great as a "professional product". My opinion of the bolt on neck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is this an Aria Pro II?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Is this an Aria Pro II?


Yep, Aria ProII. Picked it up today. I traded a Boss OD-1 I haven't used for a long time for it. 

It is a heavy guitar. Body is Mahogany. Slim profile neck and typical low frets of the japanese guitars from that era. The neck pocket has a nice tight fit, much closer than any of the new american strats and almost as good as my Godin. 

It plays really sweet. I put in a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck and a Duncan JB in the bridge. Gave everything a good clean. She plays wonderfully, sounds fantastic and looks great on top of it all. The inlays are real mother of pearl as is the headstock diamond and name.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Yep, Aria ProII. Picked it up today. I traded a Boss OD-1 I haven't used for a long time for it.
> 
> It is a heavy guitar. Body is Mahogany. Slim profile neck and typical low frets of the japanese guitars from that era. The neck pocket has a nice tight fit, much closer than any of the new american strats and almost as good as my Godin.
> 
> It plays really sweet. I put in a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck and a Duncan JB in the bridge. Gave everything a good clean. She plays wonderfully, sounds fantastic and looks great on top of it all. The inlays are real mother of pearl as is the headstock diamond and name.


Sounds nice, but you know whats coming next ... 

Need Pics


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've seen some 70s-era set-neck Arias that featured really nice woods and good necks. Don't know about the pups but the build quality was quite impressive.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The build quality on this one is very good, better than alot of stuff out there today. The unplugged sound is great and with the new pups in it she sounds fantastic. As soon as I get my camera back from my kid I'll post a pic or two


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Do it. I'd like to see what it looks like. I saw an Aria Pro II in the guitar shop down the street from me when it was in the process of closing down and stuff was 50% off... I didn't jump on it in time and next time I popped in it was gone. It had really nice wood and looked like a real player.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget to take some picts mate, and tell us how much you paid for it..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe the build of Aria Pro IIs are right up there with the Burnys, Grecos and Tokais of the that era.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

own two Arias...this one and a 1981 Leopard Les Paul type that came with DiMarzios, got it in the junk section of a used place `cause they said the neck was warped...looked it up and down saw nothing unusual and bought it. Love it.
This one is an earlier model, they switched to 3 on a side of the headstock later on I think. Got it for a great price and this thing does it all.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice guitar sneaky... cool headstock. That bottom pic has a sort of SG energy going on somehow. I like the wood combos Aria did... a very 70s style. Reminds me of the two-tone Vantages I used to see everywhere.


----------



## gearupmusic (Oct 12, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, all the old Aria are made in Japan with very good craftmanship. Make sure it is made in Japan!


----------

